# Cooler Master 311 query about HDD clips



## nish7x (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

I just got a CM 311 and I didn't receive the clip that keeps the HDDs mounted in place. However, now that I am checking the manual, it says the "tool-free kit" is only available with 311 Plus. So the regular 311 version requires screwing of the HDDs? The problem is that I got it assembled from a guy, who says that if we screw them in place, it bulges outward so much that you cannot close the cabinet case, due to the sideways orientation of the HDD and the SATA/power cables connection from there. He says the clips are necessary to hold them in the center, as the screws are at the far ends. 

Is that guy going wrong? Or does screwing them in place without any closing issue work well? I'd check it myself but it's kind of a pain to open my cabinet at present, so if I could get an answer beforehand how to proceed. 

Thanks, and sorry if it's a stupid question


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

Remove bothe side panels .. insert the HDD into the case and mount it properly - the connectors end should be on the mobos side not to the left side panel .. connect the Sata and power cable to the HDD from the right panel ( mobos side ).


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 30, 2012)

nish7x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a CM 311 and I didn't receive the clip that keeps the HDDs mounted in place.



I have A Elite 311 & i too don't have tool free kit..
no problem....
Install as suggested above


----------



## nish7x (Oct 31, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> I have A Elite 311 & i too don't have tool free kit..
> no problem....
> Install as suggested above



Thanks both of you, I'll try it out. And yeah, is it fine to place the Corsair PSU I got, with fan facing at the bottom of the cabinet? I've seen a few pictures around here like that, and even my assembler guy has set it up like that, but I was just curious.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 1, 2012)

nish7x said:


> Thanks both of you, I'll try it out. And yeah, is it fine to place the Corsair PSU I got, with fan facing at the bottom of the cabinet? I've seen a few pictures around here like that, and even my assembler guy has set it up like that, but I was just curious.



Actually PSU is meant to be placed like that but no problem if u install either way.....
Better if installed with fan inside cause it will act as exhuast


----------



## nish7x (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, even I thought that better, but the guy says he won't be able to place it that way.. says the position of screws at the back is as such.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

the PSu fan should face the bottom .. it's good for the PSU.


----------

